# Redfish at Ft Pickens



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Went to the second parking lot late Friday afternoon in search of pompanos. First pomp was in the cooler an hour later. A few minutes later, the short rod goes off. I battle the fish for just a couple of minutes and then lose the fish ! Line broke at the hook. DOH! Tie on a new 2/0 circle and next cast land pomp #2. Rig back up with shrimp (only bait I've caught pomps on all year) and no sooner than I set the rod in the holder, it goes bendo again! This time the hook holds on. Largest Redfish I ever caught!  Released unharmed.
The pomps were cooked up for dinner tonight for a special lady. She was throughly impressed. Who knew that's all it takes. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

great report and congrats


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You were using 2/0 hooks or #2 ?
2/0 sounds big for pomps.


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats beautiful red. I love the silver color on gulf reds.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice fish now where's the picture of the special lady?? Just kidding...were you on the gulf side or the bay side....can you get pomps in the bay?


----------

